# Picking a domain name



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Came across this today, have not used it, thought it might be handy.

Selecting a domain

Panabee


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

> Leaving aside any questions over why so many goat-themed URLs are taken...


:laughing:
Nice link for the favorites, thanks.


----------

